# Christmas 2.0



## VisionCasting (Dec 21, 2010)

Regardless of your take on Christ, you might find this parody pretty amusing... since we all know the "original" storyline. 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/vZrf0PbAGSk?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/vZrf0PbAGSk?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2010)

Havent seen you in a while, at least on this forum, glad to see you back  VC. Hang around a while this time.



very funny and cool video.


----------



## jason4445 (Dec 21, 2010)

Now that was funny - the Bible said that Jesus wept but it did not say if he laughed or not, I think he got a chuckle out of that


----------



## Keebs (Dec 21, 2010)

Oh yeah, that was funny!!!


----------



## VisionCasting (Dec 21, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> Havent seen you in a while, at least on this forum, glad to see you back  VC. Hang around a while this time.



Thanks Stringmusic!  I've been busy with year-end biz stuff, a new two month old boy and a little bit of hunting.  Not to mention getting ready for Christmas!  

Gives new meaning to "the days, they are evil"!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 21, 2010)

VisionCasting said:


> Thanks Stringmusic!  I've been busy with year-end biz stuff, a new two month old boy and a little bit of hunting.  Not to mention getting ready for Christmas!
> 
> Gives new meaning to "the days, they are evil"!



I'll give you some heads up on whats been happening, Ambush80 is a Christian now and is on a mission trip in Haiti, Achellies return is a youth pastor at a church, David Staples is starting to teach apologetics to college students from his new church. Pnome and TTom have started a Christian mens group at the Church they now attend. This forum has been doing wonders.


























Dont get upset fellas, I'm only kidding.


----------



## VisionCasting (Dec 22, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I'll give you some heads up on whats been happening, Ambush80 is a Christian now and is on a mission trip in Haiti, Achellies return is a youth pastor at a church, David Staples is starting to teach apologetics to college students from his new church. Pnome and TTom have started a Christian mens group at the Church they now attend. This forum has been doing wonders.



  I should stay away more often!  (can I get an "Amen"?)


----------



## TTom (Dec 22, 2010)

Wake up String you're having those flashback dreams from those wild mushrooms you ate at hunting camp back in 79.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 22, 2010)

TTom said:


> Wake up String you're having those flashback dreams from those wild mushrooms you ate at hunting camp back in 79.




That might have been true, but I wasnt born till 6 years later.


----------



## ted_BSR (Dec 25, 2010)

stringmusic said:


> I'll give you some heads up on whats been happening, Ambush80 is a Christian now and is on a mission trip in Haiti, Achellies return is a youth pastor at a church, David Staples is starting to teach apologetics to college students from his new church. Pnome and TTom have started a Christian mens group at the Church they now attend. This forum has been doing wonders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That right there was funny!


----------

